
Brwanjeya – Mills Games Online - pixelwifi
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.PixelGroup.brwanjeya
======
pixelwifi
If you love board games like mills, you'll adore our board game of the week
Brwanjeya. We reviewed this ultra-fun game few days ago, and we are still
playing it. It is a well executed Mills game and Nine Men's Morris game can be
played in single, 2 player and multiplayer online. You can easily play it on
your local network and via internet.

